# Light weight Stem and Bar (NON Carbon)



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

Looking for a new stem/bar combo. Dont care if its 25.4 or 31.8 and width will be cut to 25". 

I have looked at carbon and it is too expensive so I am looking at aluminum. Who makes the lightest?

Also, it might be relevant to say that I am currently running a stock GT stem (about 100mm) 25.4 and a older Salsa Moto Ace? bar cut to 23".


----------



## Ntrdr00 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ive got a bontrager race x lite stem, 90mm is 116g


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

extralite... but if you want a light one and not too expensive, try new ultimate or kcnc:thumbsup:


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe not the lightest, but pretty cost effective.
http://store.ibiscycles.com/ibis-3d-forged-stem-7-sizes-p82.aspx
CarbonCycles.CC :: Components :: Products :: Handlebars - MTB - Alloy :: eXotic Scandium Flat Handlebar :: CC-HF133156


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I loved my Syntace F99 stem but I don't think they are available anymore?

I'm still riding a KCNC SC Bone handlebar and it's been great. My flatbar weighs 116 grams


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

Im running a 60mm ritchey wcs alum stem in it weighs in right at 90g.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

LoadedUSA
XLite109g 90mm Xlite Stem 90,100,110,120 X 5 Deg 31.8C :: Loaded USA
XLite Ti 99g 90mm Xlite Titanium Stem (90mm, 100mm, 110mm) :: Loaded USA

AMXc Bars 257g 710mm AmXC Handlebar 710mm X 25mm 31.8C :: Loaded USA


----------



## sandcritter (Jun 2, 2009)

ambassadorhawg said:


> I loved my Syntace F99 stem but I don't think they are available anymore?
> 
> I'm still riding a KCNC SC Bone handlebar and it's been great. My flatbar weighs 116 grams


Just beware Syntace F99 comes comes in 90, 105, 120, 135mm, which is kinda odd? And the KCNC SC Bone bar would be sweet.

Or Syntace F109 (31.8mm, 100mm, 113g) with FSA K-force lite (600mm, 120g)

Or less cost, Ibis 3D (31.8mm, IIRC 100mm @ 120g I forget now) is nice and can't beat the price (have one now). If sub Ti hardware at some date, pretty much at F109 weight I think.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

I like the FSA OS-99. Cheap & relatively light. I belive it's around 115g for 100 mm and you shouldn't have any problem finding them for less than $100 on eBay. .


----------



## GatorWPB (Sep 26, 2011)

WarBoom said:


> LoadedUSA
> XLite109g 90mm Xlite Stem 90,100,110,120 X 5 Deg 31.8C :: Loaded USA
> XLite Ti 99g 90mm Xlite Titanium Stem (90mm, 100mm, 110mm) :: Loaded USA


This. Not well known, but great looking stem, and very light. Got mine new without box for $60 on e-bay
would like to get the titanium bolts still, but am happy with it coming in at 110g.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

GatorWPB said:


> This. Not well known, but great looking stem, and very light. Got mine new without box for $60 on e-bay
> would like to get the titanium bolts still, but am happy with it coming in at 110g.


I love mine and they make the lightest stems around


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

I've been using the UNO stems off ebay. $25 for 98g stem from 70mm to 130mm


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Is the FSA OS-99 CSI Stem sturdy enough for AM / DH use?


----------



## Xtyling (Apr 21, 2011)

Triaxtremec said:


> I've been using the UNO stems off ebay. $25 for 98g stem from 70mm to 130mm


Seems too good to be true... Could you give your review... What are your opinions and how do you use it (AM or XC)?

I am leaning on the UNO Ultralight MTB ROAD 31.8 x 100mm Stem ,107g, White
but have reservations on quality.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm running a 90mm Uno on my race bike right now. It's 101g with ti bolts. It is MUCH stiffer than Extralite (81g) and Loaded (100g) and a bit stiffer than Rotor (96g). My only worry is the strength and durability. It even comes with a warning, "Not for professional use", whatever that means.

I wish Extralite would ditch the recessed clamp bolts in front of the steerer and go for a traditional behind the steerer clamp. The huge diameter stem shaft and wide handlebar clamp should be very stiff, but the split towards the rear, along with two separate bands around the steerer makes for a not very stiff overall experience.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ole said:


> I'm running a 90mm Uno on my race bike right now. It's 101g with ti bolts. It is MUCH stiffer than Extralite (81g) and Loaded (100g) and a bit stiffer than Rotor (96g). My only worry is the strength and durability. It even comes with a warning, "Not for professional use", whatever that means.
> 
> I wish Extralite would ditch the recessed clamp bolts in front of the steerer and go for a traditional behind the steerer clamp. The huge diameter stem shaft and wide handlebar clamp should be very stiff, but the split towards the rear, along with two separate bands around the steerer makes for a not very stiff overall experience.


Nice to know you find the Uno much stiffer than the Extralite. I got this 70mm OS and and added Ti bolts for my Daugthers Scott Scale Contessa JR. 24. The stem looks very well made, but the road rating had me passing on this stem for my bike, maybe I should reconsider trying one of these. How much do you weigh Ole.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

i'm 80kg and use the Grade 2.0 AS-025, which is MTB approved. The Grade 3.0 ASA-105 is 15g lighter and not MTB approved.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

This is my Ibis 31.8 100mm i bought recently:










That weight is with 4 of the 6 steel bolts replaced with ti (it's all i had to hand). Not a bad weight for the price - about $70 i think it was.


----------



## Xtyling (Apr 21, 2011)

Ole said:


> I'm running a 90mm Uno on my race bike right now. It's 101g with ti bolts. It is MUCH stiffer than Extralite (81g) and Loaded (100g) and a bit stiffer than Rotor (96g). My only worry is the strength and durability. It even comes with a warning, "Not for professional use", whatever that means.


<Thinking> I'm not a professional rider nor a risky trail rider but looks like I'm gonna buy a Loaded XLite instead of the UNO.. I can't risk a stem failure. I have heard of one or two horror stories of a stem/handle bar failure and feel another $80 could be worth some peace of mind. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I know the OP asked for non carbon in both stem and bars but I just wanted to comment on my new experience:

Today,
I swapped out my old stem that came on my bike with an SRAM ASA 70mm.
The new neck is very nice and looks better than I expected too! 
It was pretty cheap for a light alum AM rated stem, $50.
I highly recommend this stem!

Also Today,
I installed my new handlebars: Easton Carbon Haven (711mm long 20mm low rise)
I'm amazed how much lighter the new handle bar is compared to the old bar that came on my bike
The new bar weighs 1 full pound less according to my digital scale.
Picking up my front end to climb small boulders just got a lot easier!


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

shimano Pro XCR stem 130g for 110mm & Pro scandium 31.8 680mm 20mm riser bar 190g perfect i have them on SS........no issues


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

L4NE4 said:


> Looking for a new stem/bar combo. Dont care if its 25.4 or 31.8 and width will be cut to 25".
> 
> I have looked at carbon and it is too expensive so I am looking at aluminum. Who makes the lightest?
> 
> Also, it might be relevant to say that I am currently running a stock GT stem (about 100mm) 25.4 and a older Salsa Moto Ace? bar cut to 23".


Pretty sure you'll pay less for light carbon (since its inherently light) than a highly machined alloy counter part.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Ace5high said:


> Pretty sure you'll pay less for light carbon (since its inherently light) than a highly machined alloy counter part.


That is incredibly incorrect.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Ace5high said:


> Pretty sure you'll pay less for light carbon (since its inherently light) than a highly machined alloy counter part.





Soya said:


> That is incredibly incorrect.


It depends on which one you choose and the discount % on sale price.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Soya said:


> That is incredibly incorrect.


Really? I've never paid more than $100 for my carbon bars and my last 740mm was 180gram. Find me an alloy bar over 700mm at 180 grams and tell me what it costs


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I think a reputable $100 carbon bar beats an alum any day!
But if you want an alum that is 200g and on the cheap, that would be good into to have.

I got Jenson to price match an Easton Haven 770mm carbon bar for $130, because someone else had it on sale. It is a 2012 model too.
The weight and performance are great.
I paid a little more than I could have to get this bar for the wow factor ya.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

L4NE4 said:


> Looking for a new stem/bar combo. Dont care if its 25.4 or 31.8 and width will be cut to 25".
> 
> I have looked at carbon and it is too expensive so I am looking at aluminum. Who makes the lightest?
> 
> Also, it might be relevant to say that I am currently running a stock GT stem (about 100mm) 25.4 and a older Salsa Moto Ace? bar cut to 23".


If you want cheap/light try ebay carbon

New FSA OS99 Carbon Fiber Stem 31.8X100mm 120g Road Bike MTB Handlebar Stem | eBay

MTB Cycling bike full carbon handlebar 31.8 x 620mm UD finish clear coat | eBay


----------



## tracke30m3 (May 26, 2011)

Ace5high said:


> If you want cheap/light try ebay carbon
> 
> New FSA OS99 Carbon Fiber Stem 31.8X100mm 120g Road Bike MTB Handlebar Stem | eBay
> 
> MTB Cycling bike full carbon handlebar 31.8 x 620mm UD finish clear coat | eBay


That OS-99 looks suspicious, note the black bolts, non-carbon wrapped faceplate and the termination line where the carbon stops.

Here's a look at a real OS-99 Carbon. Note the huge price difference too.

2012 FSA OS-99 CSI Stem - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

tracke30m3 said:


> That OS-99 looks suspicious [/url]


Yeah it does! Respect the Chinese Clone! :yesnod:


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I found a light weight stem I recently bought one for myself.
It's rated for AM too!

SRAM AKA Stem 170g (110mm) Cost as low as $30 full MSRP is only $50.
They have lengths from 60mm-110mm and black or white color so you can pick the one you want.


----------

